# When does ticking appear?



## SknnedWlf (Jun 5, 2018)

I have a GSD and he's either a high GSD mix or a purebred with bad ears. He's a rescue.

About two months ago, he developed two ticked spots in his saddle marking. They're hard to get photos of, he's about 26 months though. Isn't that late for spots to start developing unannounced? 

Here's some bad photos to show the hairs. They are black/tan/black, on each hair, like a sable.

He has extending tan from his legs, some on his neck (new, like I just noticed it getting photos for this post), an ever growing spot on his back, and the shoulder/back spots he had originally are almost connected (by a few hairs, but still, almost connected). 

Why do they get these "bitch stripes" and is there a set time they get them and stop growing them? 

I LOVE his stripe so much!!

First three photos from November, rest from tonight

First two photos: first back spot I noticed
Third photo: some of his hairs (almost all are tan at the base and black on top)
Fourth: back spot from tonight
Fifth: ticking from his legs to his black (always had it it's just way more extensive now than before)
Sixth: new neck ticking (goes from behind his ears (which is solid tan) to below his bandana
Seventh: example of what his ticked hairs look like. (Also you can see what I mean by tan behind his ears, it's also very soft, his ticked hairs and most of the hair on his spine is very course).


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Well, I’m no help because I can’t remember when my dogs started getting a bitch stripe. Scarlet only has a teeny bit of it over her shoulders, but my other ones have a lot.


----------



## SknnedWlf (Jun 5, 2018)

dogfaeries said:


> Well, I’m no help because I can’t remember when my dogs started getting a bitch stripe. Scarlet only has a teeny bit of it over her shoulders, but my other ones have a lot.


I don't know if my boy will have an extensive one, but I know he's growing one. Took me by extreme surprise. His face gets lighter constantly but his body didn't change much until very recently.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I am not of much help but my boy got his bitch stripe early on. Maybe a year or two?

I remember years ago somebody took pictures of black and tans dogs every year over a period of years and it was amazing to see how the black receded from years one through five. The dogs did not look like the same dogs. There wasn't as much difference after that.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Luna face has not changed regarding color but I believe somewhere after 1 years old I noticed very gradual bitch stripe starting and growing now she has a full bitch stripe. She has a little white on her toe so I had a feeling this may happen loss of pigment down her back. Photo of her on the right. I don’t think it will spread anymore. Her sides are still a dark deep jet black. She is 2 years old and time sure does fly.

https://instagram.com/p/BrfyGBjD-hH/


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

When it shows up, if at all, really depends on the genetics of the dog. Nike and Deja were both older dogs before they showed any. Vala was probably between 2 and 3. Elena is 7.5 and has none. All were/are black/tans with the blanket patterns. If your male is neutered, the ticking will probably show up sooner than if he had been left intact.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Correction - photo of Luna on the left! I have not yet had coffee but I love my gsd mug my daughter got for Christmas and I do steal itl every morning lol! https://instagram.com/p/Br3Bf8iDAs1/


----------



## SknnedWlf (Jun 5, 2018)

lhczth said:


> When it shows up, if at all, really depends on the genetics of the dog. Nike and Deja were both older dogs before they showed any. Vala was probably between 2 and 3. Elena is 7.5 and has none. All were/are black/tans with the blanket patterns. If your male is neutered, the ticking will probably show up sooner than if he had been left intact.


He was neutered in July, his colors started changing much more rapidly after that, but once his coat started blowing a lot of changes happened very rapidly. I also noticed his pale "wings" behind his armpits. So he currently has a full ticked collar, developing wings, and his bitch stripe coming in.


----------

